# Netzwerkfähiges Hangman-Spiel



## **Jenny** (4. Dez 2006)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich wurde von meinem Professor dazu verdonnert ein Spiel zu schreiben, dass nach dem System von Hangman funktioniert allerdings für mehrer Spieler über das Netzwerk.
Ich habe aber schon totalen Streß wegen meinem Abi und keine Zeit mich damit außeinander zusetzten!?

Wär echt supa von euch wenn ihr mir dabei behilflich sein könntet!!
Bin mir sicher das, dass für euch ein klax ist aber ich hab leider keine zeit und hoff auf die hilfe von euch Lieben!!  


Danke für eure Hilfe :applaus: 
Liebe Grüße
Jenny


----------



## Illuvatar (4. Dez 2006)

Oh ja und wir sind ja so toll und würden einer Jenny natürlich immer helfen und öh aber eigentlich sind wir kein Hausaufgabenforum :noe:

Ich verschieb das mal in "Aufgaben und Gesuche" - aber Hangman ist was größeres, über Netzwerk, dass dir das jemand kostenlos macht glaub ich nicht.
Sei doch schlau und google nach sowas das gibts garantiert schon (aber das hab ich nicht gesagt, ja )


----------



## thE_29 (5. Dez 2006)

<ot>Wer weiß ob das überhaupt ne Jenny ist, oder ob da nur jemand auf eine arme Frau hinspielen will...</ot>

Außerdem glaube ich nicht das du nur 5 Tage Zeit für das Programm hast...


----------



## Gast (5. Dez 2006)

dein lehrer ist ein professor?


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Dez 2006)

**Jenny** hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke für eure Hilfe :applaus:


Ob das wirklich eine Hilfe wäre, wenn wir dir das programmieren würden, sei mal dahin gestellt.
Andere bringen's doch auch. Und wenn wir hier sowas anfangen, hat der TO schon jede Menge Vorarbeit geleistet.
Von dir sehe ich aber nichts hier...


----------



## Leroy42 (5. Dez 2006)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dein lehrer ist ein professor?


Hatten wir auch mal zeitweise: Ein Prof als Physiklehrer am Gymnasium.

Unter ihm schnellte meine Note innerhalb eines 
Semesters von 4+ auf 1- hoch.   

(Hatte allerdings auch was mit dem Themenwechsel zu tun

"_Elektronische Bauteile (Kapazitiät, induktiver Widerstand, ...)_"   ???:L :autsch: 

==>

"_Spezielle Relativitätstheorie_"  :###    :toll: )


----------



## thE_29 (5. Dez 2006)

btw.: in Aut sind glaube ich alle Gym Lehrer auch "Professor" sowie bei jeder höheren Schule!

Nur sind diese Professoren nicht mit Uni Professoren (also richtigen ) zu verwechseln!


----------



## Leroy42 (5. Dez 2006)

Naja, bei Euch (Austria) hat doch von Haus aus jeder einen Titel,
Hofrat ist doch bei euch schon jeder Schuhputzer.

_(Ich will hier nicht den Verdacht aufkommen lassen,
Schuhputzer beleidigen zu wollen)   _


----------



## thE_29 (5. Dez 2006)

Naja, Hofrat kriegt man nur verliehen 

Aber bei ebay kann man sich Master of the universe usw kaufen :bae:


----------



## njoerd (7. Dez 2006)

so weit ich weiß ist kaum ein Lehrer auf einer höher bildenden schule ein Professor nur unseren österreichischen kindern wirt das eingebläut das man zu den Lehrern frau/herr Professor sagen muss. Sollen froh sein das sie einen mag. tragen dürfen ;-)

Außerdem wird man ja zum Prof. ernannt oder?

ja Österreich das land der titel, juhu titel rulz


----------



## Guest (7. Dez 2006)

Wikipedia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In anderen Ländern außerhalb Deutschlands (wie z.B. in Österreich, Schweiz, Frankreich, Italien, Polen, Slowakei und Spanien) wird auch ein Lehrer an einer höheren Schule als Professor bezeichnet. Deswegen wird, z. B. in Österreich, in Abgrenzung dazu auch vom Universitätsprofessor (Univ.-Prof.) oder Professor an einer Fachhochschule (Prof.), früher auch vom Hochschulprofessor, gesprochen.


----------



## Wildcard (7. Dez 2006)

Der Gast war ich ^^


----------

